# Calling all BS - Please post the date of your DDay here



## confusedFather (Jul 15, 2012)

<new>
This is the continuation of the thread titled "Dday Dates". It was suggested that I rename the thread to something more obvious. Since that can't be done I'm copying the OP below and adding the list as it exists at the end of the last thread. I'm also deleting the original.

Thanks for the input.
</new>
<original>
I don't know why but I'm curious if there has been a Dday for every day of the year? Are there times of the year when Dday is more frequent? Day of the week?

I've always been a math nerd so this is my experiment to find out. I'll post my dday date in the next comment. Please quote the post before yours and add your dday chronological order without regarding the year.

I realize this may get messy if multiple people are updating at the same time. If you see somebody got between your post and the one you quoted just post again. After some time delete your post to keep the thread from growing too large.

Hopefully this works. 
</original>


----------



## confusedFather (Jul 15, 2012)

February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding:
March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
April 27, 2003 - Bamozr
May 5, 2011 - 2xloser (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Gabriel (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Remains (Thursday)
May 9, 2014 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - ACOA
June 11, 2006 - Philat
July 11, 2012 - confusedFather
Aug 5, 2009, Wed 7pm - RWB
Sept 1, 2013 Cloaked
Nov 22, 2013 Forest
November 27, 2012 - HarryDoyle (Black Tuesday)
Dec 19, 2003 3putt


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Numbers freak me out.
I can build and use numbers to construct buildings but this is just wierd!

Feb.12 2010 the guy


were in the hell is this going?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

see I already screwed up the instructions!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Heres some numbers;
CF 2012, 174 post
TG 2010, 8550 post

BAMB!!!!


----------



## confusedFather (Jul 15, 2012)

the guy said:


> Heres some numbers;
> CF 2012, 174 post
> TG 2010, 8550 post
> 
> BAMB!!!!


If anything you are prolific my friend. Your posts almost always make me laugh. 

Here's the list with your date added (it's at the top):
February 12th 2010 - the_guy
February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding:
March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
April 27, 2003 - Bamozr
May 5, 2011 - 2xloser (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Gabriel (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Remains (Thursday)
May 9, 2014 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - ACOA
June 11, 2006 - Philat
July 11, 2012 - confusedFather
Aug 5, 2009, Wed 7pm - RWB
Sept 1, 2013 Cloaked
Nov 22, 2013 Forest
November 27, 2012 - HarryDoyle (Black Tuesday)
Dec 19, 2003 3putt


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

April 19th 2014


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

June 11, 2010.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

confusedFather said:


> If anything you are prolific my friend. Your posts almost always make me laugh.
> 
> Ht


Something rarely seen in CWI but if I can get "almost a laugh" well then maybe I'm bring some good to the community?

Lord know I could have used a laugh here and there when going thru this crap.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

WTF guys its like calling of names!
Some kind of war memorial?
But we're calling out dates!


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

august 12 2004. 
flied for D september 26, 2004 signed papers 3 days latter she couldnt afford a lawyer 50/50 custody no child support 

d was signed off 10 day latter.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

confusedFather said:


> If anything you are prolific my friend. Your posts almost always make me laugh.
> 
> Here's the list with your date added (it's at the top):
> February 12th 2010 - the_guy
> ...


----------



## LaQueso (Dec 30, 2012)

Originally Posted by confusedFather:
If anything you are prolific my friend. Your posts almost always make me laugh. 

Here's the list with your date added (it's at the top):
February 12th 2010 - the_guy
February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding:
March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
April 27, 2003 - Bamozr
May 5, 2011 - 2xloser (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Gabriel (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Remains (Thursday)
May 9, 2014 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - EI/B1
June 6, 2012 - LaQueso
June 11, 2006 - Philat
July 11, 2012 - confusedFather
Aug 5, 2009, Wed 7pm - RWB
Sept 1, 2013 Cloaked
Nov 22, 2013 Forest
November 27, 2012 - HarryDoyle (Black Tuesday)
Dec 19, 2003 3putt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

OK we lost a couple! I think this is complete:

February 12th 2010 - the_guy
February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding
March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
April 19 2014 - Pamvhv
April 27, 2003 - Bamozr
May 5, 2011 - 2xloser (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Gabriel (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Remains (Thursday)
May 9, 2014 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - EI/B1
June 6, 2012 - LaQueso
June 11, 2006 - Philat
June 11, 2010 - Lordmayhem
July 11, 2012 - confusedFather
Aug 5, 2009 - RWB Wed 7pm
Aug 12 2004 - terrence4159
Sept 1, 2013 - Cloaked
Nov 22, 2013 - Forest
Nov 27, 2012 - HarryDoyle (Black Tuesday)
Dec 19, 2003 - 3putt


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hopefully you will catch an elusive February 29.

Still statistically insignificant right now, but a lot of spring dates. When hormones are raging. And what's up with May 5? I guess tequila is a weakness for some WS.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Our pre-planned "trial separation" date was set for May 21, 2011. Rich, skanky XW requested this on March 1, 2011. 

XW's cheating, however, was later discovered, after the separation, to have been going on long before the date of the actual request!*


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

November 20, 2013

Spent several days before that getting concrete evidence of the cheating.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

People seem to be missing this part:

Please quote the post before yours and add your dday chronological order without regarding the year.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

February 12th 2010 - the_guy
February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding
March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
April 11th, 2009 - Racer
April 19 2014 - Pamvhv
April 27, 2003 - Bamozr
May 5, 2011 - 2xloser (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Gabriel (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Remains (Thursday)
May 9, 2014 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - EI/B1
June 6, 2012 - LaQueso
June 11, 2006 - Philat
June 11, 2010 - Lordmayhem
July 11, 2012 - confusedFather
Aug 5, 2009 - RWB Wed 7pm
Aug 12 2004 - terrence4159
August 14th, 2004 - Racer
Sept 1, 2013 - Cloaked
Nov 22, 2013 - Forest
Nov 27, 2012 - HarryDoyle (Black Tuesday)
November 30th, 2009 - Racer
Dec 19, 2003 - 3putt


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Racer said:


> February 12th 2010 - the_guy
> February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding
> March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
> March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
> ...


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Weird

Why do you want to know any of this?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Unique Username said:


> Weird
> 
> Why do you want to know any of this?





confusedFather said:


> I don't know why but I'm curious if there has been a Dday for every day of the year? Are there times of the year when Dday is more frequent? Day of the week?
> 
> I've always been a math nerd so this is my experiment to find out.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Aug 9, 2010)

6/1/10

A week after inadvertently driving the family cross country so she can get with her high school sweetheart...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

February 12th 2010 - the_guy
February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding
March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
April 11th, 2009 - Racer
April 19 2014 - Pamvhv
April 27, 2003 - Bamozr
May 5, 2011 - 2xloser (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Gabriel (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Remains (Thursday)
May 9, 2014 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - EI/B1
June 6, 2012 - LaQueso
June 11, 2006 - Philat
June 11, 2010 - Lordmayhem
July 10,2011 -Hoosier
July 11, 2012 - confusedFather
Aug 5, 2009 - RWB Wed 7pm
Aug 12 2004 - terrence4159
August 14th, 2004 - Racer
Sept 1, 2013 - Cloaked
Sept 28, 2011 - staarz21
Oct 31 2013 - staarz21
Nov 22, 2013 - Forest
Nov 27, 2012 - HarryDoyle (Black Tuesday)
November 30th, 2009 - Racer
Dec 19, 2003 - 3putt


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Interesting, for private investigators, Valentines Day is their busiest day of the year. However, most BS's don't find out through PIs. And it seems not too many DDays in December and January here. Perhaps people put it off during the holiday season.

Then there's three people with the exact same D-Day. Sorry guys.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

February 12th 2010 - the_guy
February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding
March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
April 2, 2013 - Horizon
April 11th, 2009 - Racer
April 19 2014 - Pamvhv
April 27, 2003 - Bamozr
May 5, 2011 - 2xloser (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Gabriel (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Remains (Thursday)
May 9, 2014 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - EI/B1
June 6, 2012 - LaQueso
June 11, 2006 - Philat
June 11, 2010 - Lordmayhem
July 10,2011 -Hoosier
July 11, 2012 - confusedFather
Aug 5, 2009 - RWB Wed 7pm
Aug 12 2004 - terrence4159
August 14th, 2004 - Racer
Sept 1, 2013 - Cloaked
Sept 28, 2011 - staarz21
Oct 31 2013 - staarz21
Nov 22, 2013 - Forest
Nov 27, 2012 - HarryDoyle (Black Tuesday)
November 30th, 2009 - Racer
Dec 19, 2003 - 3putt


----------



## BetrayedAgain7 (Apr 27, 2013)

January 16th 2013 - BetrayedAgain7
February 12th 2010 - the_guy
February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding
March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
April 2, 2013 - Horizon
April 11th, 2009 - Racer
April 19 2014 - Pamvhv
April 27, 2003 - Bamozr
May 5, 2011 - 2xloser (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Gabriel (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Remains (Thursday)
May 9, 2014 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - EI/B1
June 6, 2012 - LaQueso
June 11, 2006 - Philat
June 11, 2010 - Lordmayhem
July 10,2011 -Hoosier
July 11, 2012 - confusedFather
Aug 5, 2009 - RWB Wed 7pm
Aug 12 2004 - terrence4159
August 14th, 2004 - Racer
Sept 1, 2013 - Cloaked
Sept 28, 2011 - staarz21
Oct 31 2013 - staarz21
Nov 22, 2013 - Forest
Nov 27, 2012 - HarryDoyle (Black Tuesday)
November 30th, 2009 - Racer
Dec 19, 2003 - 3putt


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding
March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
April 11th, 2009 - Racer
April 19 2014 - Pamvhv
April 27, 2003 - Bamozr
May 5, 2011 - 2xloser (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Gabriel (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Remains (Thursday)
May 9, 2014 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - EI/B1
June 6, 2012 - LaQueso
June 11, 2006 - Philat
June 11, 2010 - Lordmayhem
July 10,2011 -Hoosier
July 11, 2012 - confusedFather
Aug 5, 2009 - RWB Wed 7pm
Aug 12 2004 - terrence4159
August 14th, 2004 - Racer
Sept 1, 2013 - Cloaked
Sept 28, 2011 - staarz21
Oct 31 2013 - staarz21
Nov 22, 2013 - Forest
Nov 27, 2012 - HarryDoyle (Black Tuesday)
November 30th, 2009 - Racer
Dec 19, 2003 - 3putt
*March 1 - May 21, 2011 ~ Arbitrator*


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding
> March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
> March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
> April 11th, 2009 - Racer
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding
March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
April 11th, 2009 - Racer
April 19 2014 - Pamvhv
April 27, 2003 - Bamozr
May 5, 2011 - 2xloser (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Gabriel (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Remains (Thursday)
May 9, 2014 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - EI/B1
June 6, 2012 - LaQueso
June 11, 2006 - Philat
June 11, 2010 - Lordmayhem
July 10,2011 -Hoosier
July 11, 2012 - confusedFather
Aug 5, 2009 - RWB Wed 7pm
Aug 12 2004 - terrence4159
August 14th, 2004 - Racer
Sept 1, 2013 - Cloaked
Sept 11, 2012 - TryingToRecover
Sept 28, 2011 - staarz21
Oct 31 2013 - staarz21
Nov 22, 2013 - Forest
Nov 27, 2012 - HarryDoyle (Black Tuesday)
November 30th, 2009 - Racer
Dec 19, 2003 - 3putt
March 1 - May 21, 2011 ~ Arbitrator
July 17 2013, October 29 2013 - WhiteRaven


----------



## confusedFather (Jul 15, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> People seem to be missing this part:
> 
> Please quote the post before yours and add your dday chronological order without regarding the year.


Yeah, I thought this might be an issue. There are also a couple of posts that over-wrote each other. Here's the current list as I see it. Thanks for the help Hope1964 and thanks to everyone else for participating.

January 16th 2013 - BetrayedAgain7
February 12th 2010 - the_guy
February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding
March 1, 2011 - arbitrator
March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
April 2, 2013 - Horizon
April 11th, 2009 - Racer
April 19 2014 - Pamvhv
April 27, 2003 - Bamozr
May 5, 2011 - 2xloser (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Gabriel (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Remains (Thursday)
May 9, 2014 - ACOA
May 21, 2011 - arbitrator
May 27, 2012 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - EI/B1
June 1, 2010 - Simon Phoenix
June 6, 2012 - LaQueso
June 11, 2006 - Philat
June 11, 2010 - Lordmayhem
July 10,2011 -Hoosier
July 11, 2012 - confusedFather
July 17 2013 - WhiteRaven 
Aug 5, 2009 - RWB Wed 7pm
Aug 12 2004 - terrence4159
Sept 1, 2013 - Cloaked
Sept 11, 2012 - TryingToRecover
Sept 28, 2011 - staarz21
October 29 2013 - WhiteRaven 
Oct 31 2013 - staarz21
Nov 20, 2013 - rubpy3
Nov 22, 2013 - Forest
Nov 27, 2012 - HarryDoyle (Black Tuesday)
Dec 19, 2003 - 3putt


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

November 23, 2012.


----------



## NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME RIGHT? (Sep 28, 2012)

confusedFather said:


> Yeah, I thought this might be an issue. There are also a couple of posts that over-wrote each other. Here's the current list as I see it. Thanks for the help Hope1964 and thanks to everyone else for participating.
> 
> January 16th 2013 - BetrayedAgain7
> February 12th 2010 - the_guy
> ...


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

The Wall of Remeberance


----------



## disconnected (May 30, 2013)

Dec 15 2012


----------



## Blatantly Obscure (May 12, 2014)

January 16th 2013 - BetrayedAgain7
February 12th 2010 - the_guy
February 28th 2011 through August 15th 2012 - JustGrinding
March 1, 2011 - arbitrator
March 6, 2012 - Regret214/SomedayDig
March 13, 2010 - Hope1964
April 2, 2013 - Horizon
April 11th, 2009 - Racer
April 19 2014 - Pamvhv
April 27, 2003 - Bamozr
April 30, 2014 - Blatantly Obscure
May 5, 2011 - 2xloser (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Gabriel (Thursday)
May 5, 2011 - Remains (Thursday)
May 9, 2014 - ACOA
May 21, 2011 - arbitrator
May 27, 2012 - ACOA
May 27, 2012 - EI/B1
June 1, 2010 - Simon Phoenix
June 6, 2012 - LaQueso
June 11, 2006 - Philat
June 11, 2010 - Lordmayhem
July 10,2011 -Hoosier
July 11, 2012 - confusedFather
July 17 2013 - WhiteRaven
Aug 5, 2009 - RWB Wed 7pm
Aug 12 2004 - terrence4159
Sept 1, 2013 - Cloaked
Sept 11, 2012 - TryingToRecover
Sept 28, 2011 - staarz21
Oct 13, 2011 - NeverHappen2Me,Right?
October 29 2013 - WhiteRaven
Oct 31 2013 - staarz21
Nov 20, 2013 - rubpy3
Nov 22, 2013 - Forest
Nov 23, 2012 - Healer
Nov 27, 2012 - HarryDoyle (Black Tuesday)
Dec 15, 2012 - disconnected
Dec 19, 2003 - 3putt


----------



## nikoled (Mar 12, 2014)

April 3, 2014
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

November 18th, 2011. Still grinding along, waiting for next court date. Inching my way to trial, if she doesn't get reasonable.


----------



## moto (Jan 24, 2013)

Aug 12th, 2012 it has been a long road to recovery, and I'm not even close!


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

11-03-2013
12:49 PM
phone call from my wife's boss's wife
me: "Hey how are you"
her: "not good...I have some fvcked up news and it is going to HURT you...hurt you BAD..."

I knew what she was about to tell me

"my husband and your wife are screwing around, I have a ton of proof, and I would like to meet at panera for lunch...in maybe an hour?"

"ok, I will be at the panera on (street names)..."

and that was it...that was the end of my marriage...to this day I can NOT eat panera

She showed me pictures and text messages...my ex and her boss, it all began with a sexually explicit joke that was sent to my wife "on accident"...after about maybe 10 emails it was just her and he emailing and it got inappropriate very fast...within a couple days they were emailing very explicit ****e to each other and in under a week she was blowing him in his car before work...nice honey


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

nov 23 2009


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

November 18, 2013

I'll never forget seeing that text on her phone. You know that effect in the movies where someone is looking down a hallway and it starts to stretch out? Thats exactly the feeling I had when I saw that text on her phone....


----------

